# the hooker dog



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awwww I love her so!!!! Mrs. Red Light District herself!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Awwww I love her so!!!! Mrs. Red Light District herself!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Adba wasnt going with red light district lol had to settle for lady in red.... boooooooooo


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Now she does have a slightly swayed back and flat/splayed paws. Compared to her dad and siblimgs shes a miracle pup.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She's a pretty girl and I like her name.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

She is so pretty!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Big. Red. Dog!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hahahaha coach shes short as hell. She and louis are probably the same size when shes fat.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol!!!! I guess her thickness just makes me think big dog  what does she weigh?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im guessing 65ish


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Awww she's adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Heres an older pic to show her height.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I like her! I'd feed her


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

She is a pretty girl. looks so happy.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks everybody. Shes a good looking girl. I haven't quite decided what to do with her yet but shes FAST and very driven. She'd make a good puller and possibly flyball dog. Shes very eager to please and takes well to my style of training (no treats at all). She's only 1 so her temperament is still in the air but has shown no da at all.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I'm with you on the no treats training. If I ever do training with "treats" it's just their regular kibble.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im a firm believer in a pat or 2 and a good boy or girl. She wont even take a treat from your hand you have to set it on the ground.... works good here lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im a firm believer in a pat or 2 and a good boy or girl. She wont even take a treat from your hand you have to set it on the ground.... works good here lol


Oh no lol. She wouldn't like me at all. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hell if she went there shed fit right in. Shes a cuddler and loves attention.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great looking dog


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey JTP,

She is a beautiful girl. Love her face. I bet she would be great on the pull with that low center of gravity. Looks like a power house. 

Joe


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Thanks everybody. Shes a good looking girl. I haven't quite decided what to do with her yet but shes FAST and very driven. She'd make a good puller and possibly flyball dog. Shes very eager to please and takes well to my style of training (no treats at all). She's only 1 so her temperament is still in the air but has shown no da at all.


It's great that she hasn't shown any DA. I hope that sticks. He'd look beautiful on a harness pulling a truck. lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SaeZ (Aug 30, 2013)

good looking dog, love the head on her.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. I wasnt too sure about uer at first but shes maturing into a really good looking dog


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

great looking girl ..!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

she looked like a big dog until I saw the pic of her standing next to you... gage is the huge one right?... either way she's far from ugly and I'm sure she'll excel in whatever it is you decide to do with her


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She's a pretty girl for sure JTP!
I'm not a huge fan of red dogs, but she is one pretty girl.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

rabbit said:


> she looked like a big dog until I saw the pic of her standing next to you... gage is the huge one right?... either way she's far from ugly and I'm sure she'll excel in whatever it is you decide to do with her


Yeah size wise biggest to smallest is: gage, flex, hooker, and then louis.


----------



## tlcopeland (Aug 31, 2013)

that is one beautiful dog


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you, thank you. Decided to start her wp training next spring. I'll have her and gage on rails next year. If she excells might let her meet flex


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I cant wait to see how she does in the pull for you! She is such a happy pup! So pretty!


----------

